# fresh water tank drain location



## normanmayhew (Oct 5, 2010)

I need to locate drain for fresh water tank and winterize 1988 pace arrow fleetwood


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 7, 2010)

Re: fresh water tank drain location

Do you know where the intake is?  Is the underbelly enclosed or open?  My 1992 Tioga has a lockable access door.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Re: fresh water tank drain location

I have a 03 Fleet wood South wind, my fresh water drain is next to my MH water pump. The pump is located in the compartment above the propane tank behind the right front tire, It is a PVC cut off/ on valve. I hope this help.


----------

